# Cold Weather Duck Hunting



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

We have had a lot of fun hunting late season mallards. December is a nice time to get out into the cold because it eliminates all the fair weather hunters, either that or I froze my brain and don't know any betters.

December Duckin

























































Nemont


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice birds. :sniper: 
Get any bands?


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

Just one so far this year  It was taken by a first time duck hunter we took with us. I didn't get a pic of it. This young guy went with us and the first drake he shot ever was banded. Got it this past Saturday.

Nemont


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Now that's hardcore hunting!!!!!! Nice pics!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Nice job Nemont. Can anyone say public land?? 

Can't beat them Dec. mallards, but it is not for the weak in character. :wink:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

great pictures!!

Looks like a alot of fun to sit along the river!! good times.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great pics....the season closes to soon to enjoy the late flight around my area.


----------



## bonacker52 (Jan 3, 2006)

Where I come from Late December is the Coldest part of the winter and the whole bay freez's over it gets so cold. Anyway when this happens we throw out a few mallard decoys and gadwall decoys and a coupke stuffers and you can shot all day. Late Janurary the Gadwall are THICK!


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

I was out in mt for a few days before christmas and had a great time. thanks for the adviseNemont


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Great Pics Thanks for sharing I havent had as much luck in the late season


----------



## duckmasterflash (Feb 5, 2006)

Looks like October up here.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nice pics man! 
:beer:


----------



## Harley2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

nice...hopefully as I get older (which also seems to make things harder) I can travel out to different areas and spend time hunting like this. So many different styles out there.

Nice pics


----------

